# LOOKING for a 1964 plymouth sport fury diecast OR model kit



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have been trying to find a pre-built diecast OR a model kit of a 1964 Plymouth SPORT FURY. I have found a 65 and later and a 63 but no 64's. I have seen 64 savoys but even though they look simular, there are differences. The 1964 Plymouth "SPORT FURY" was my first car and my High school car that I had just had painted a custom color before some IDIOT car thief decided to steal a car. A police chase started & he attempted to speed around a rounded corner on the street i lived on and my car was parked in front of our house right where the street straigtend out and YEP, the thief lost control and totaled my car from behind and also the car across the street plus the stolen car which he left running in the middle of the narrow street ! He TRIED to out run the police DOGS. it turned out that he left a path of damaged cars for 8 blocks before hitting my pride & joy and totaling it. I really liked that car. I could not find another one anywhere ( this was in 1973 ) so I ended up buying a very nice 68 Dodge charger. I just saw a very nice 64 "sport Fury " at the car show and the old timer who had it said he has owned it since new in 1964. I really hope I can find a Model kit or diecast car of my first car, the great 1964 Plymouth " SPORT FURY " If any of you know where I could find one please let me know & if possible, post any links you may have. THANKS !
BERT
MODEL MAKER:thumbsup:


----------

